# Are Neoprene Lunchbags Safe?



## Addy's Mom (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been eyeing the Dabbawalla lunch bags recently, but they are made of neoprene, something I know nothing about. Is this a safe material to use as a lunch box? Thanks.


----------



## Addy's Mom (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe a better question is, what's the difference between lead-free and lead-safe? Neoprene is apparently manufactured using lead...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Isn't lead-safe where they've tested that it doesn't leech lead when used with the expected items?

I do know PUL isn't safe for food even though people try to sell it for that all the time.


----------

